# colloqiual use of מאחורי



## dukaine

I saw this word declined two separate times in a context that I didn't understand.

The first was in a picture of a cat with a medal around her neck that said "אכילה מהירה", and the subtitle said "חנה קנייזבה-מיננקו, מאחורייך". The second was in a picture of two cats staring at this massive mouse, and one of the says "דאעש, מאחוריכם". (These are from a comic strip blog on הארץ called על חתולים ואנשים)

I know that Hannah is a Ukranian athlete that competes for Israel, and that דאעש is ISIS. The literal translations being "behind you", I am clearly missing a colloquial meaning here.


----------



## ranpinch

the second one is "ISIS is after you"​


----------



## bazq

Other than the obvious "Behind you!" meaning (warning), the one I think you're referring to is something along the lines of "look out, your position is at stake, someone can pass/surpass you". Most of the time it's used ironically, like if someone tosses something into the garbage can and scores, the other might say to him "מייקל ג'ורדן, מאחורייך" = "Michael Jordan watch out! we got a prodigy over here!" as if Michael Jordan can be bested by him.


----------



## dukaine

ranpinch said:


> the second one is "ISIS is after you"​


The declension is plural, and there is only one mouse, so I'm not sure if this is an accurate translation.


----------



## dukaine

bazq said:


> Other than the obvious "Behind you!" meaning (warning), the one I think you're referring to is something along the lines of "look out, your position is at stake, someone can pass/surpass you". Most of the time it's used ironically, like if someone tosses something into the garbage can and scores, the other might say to him "מייקל ג'ורדן, מאחורייך" = "Michael Jordan watch out! we got a prodigy over here!" as if Michael Jordan can be bested by him.


I get it. Thanks!


----------



## Drink

bazq said:


> "מייקל ג'ורדן, מאחורייך"



Wouldn't it be מאחוריך (-echa), spelled with one yud?


----------



## amikama

Drink said:


> Wouldn't it be מאחוריך (-echa), spelled with one yud?


Yes, but this is very common mistake. Like confusing "its" with "it's" or vice versa.


----------



## ranpinch

unless it was written to female.


----------



## Drink

ranpinch said:


> unless it was written to female.



I'm fairly sure Michael Jordan is not female.


----------



## amikama

Drink said:


> Wouldn't it be מאחוריך (-echa), spelled with one yud?





amikama said:


> Yes, but this is very common mistake.



Clarification:
‏-יך (one yud) is masculine, ‏-ייך (two yud) is feminine. Thus:
מייקל ג'ורדן, מאחוריך!‏
חנה קנייזבה-מיננקו, מאחורייך!‏

But many Israelis confuse between these two suffixes, and write two yuds instead of one yud or vice versa. So do not worry too much if you use the "wrong" suffix


----------



## Drink

amikama said:


> Clarification:
> ‏-יך (one yud) is masculine, ‏-ייך (two yud) is feminine. Thus:
> מייקל ג'ורדן, מאחוריך!‏
> חנה קנייזבה-מיננקו, מאחורייך!‏
> 
> But many Israelis confuse between these two suffixes, and write two yuds instead of one yud or vice versa. So do not worry too much if you use the "wrong" suffix



Just to be clear, these "many Israelis" confuse these suffixes only in writing, or sometimes in speech as well?


----------



## ranpinch

Definitely in writing, its sound so differently that you don't  confuse them


----------



## utopia

amikama said:


> Clarification:
> ‏-יך (one yud) is masculine, ‏-ייך (two yud) is feminine. Thus:
> מייקל ג'ורדן, מאחוריך!‏
> חנה קנייזבה-מיננקו, מאחורייך!‏
> 
> But many Israelis confuse between these two suffixes, and write two yuds instead of one yud or vice versa. So do not worry too much if you use the "wrong" suffix





If I'm not mistaken the name of this letter is YOD not YUD.


----------



## Drink

utopia said:


> If I'm not mistaken the name of this letter is YOD not YUD.



It depends who you ask.


----------



## amikama

utopia said:


> If I'm not mistaken the name of this letter is YOD not YUD.


According to Even-Shoshan, both are correct.


----------

